
Show HN: Auditus — Ebook to Audiobook Conversion - Immortalin
https://auditus.cc
======
Immortalin
PDF and MOBI support is work in progress! Try to avoid non-fiction ebooks and
use properly formatted files. (The EPUB format specifies the content file
format but many program fails to respect it so there are a lot of ebooks in
the wild with unsemantically labeled content pages)

------
bastijn
[x] No sample I can download to hear how it sounds?

[x] First thing I try to upload tells me price is calculated based on number
of words?

[x] No information on what will happen?

[x] close site

~~~
Immortalin
Thank you for your feedback, samples will be uploaded shortly. The price
calculator notice is just a mouse over, you will be brought to the price
calculation page once you click convert.

~~~
bastijn
Thanks. That greatly improved the landing page. My advice, don't hide prices
for your potential customers. It's OK to ask money, make it clear how much.
You charge per character count. I have no clue how many characters there are
in an average book. I would make a nice price table showing price per
character and what this means on average for a book of 100, 500, etc pages. I
don't want to upload every book only to learn it is too expensive.

In fact. I won't even try before I know an expected cost.

------
Morgangeek
What's the maximum supported size ? I tried with a (6.392 KB) file and got the
following error.

413 Request Entity Too Large nginx

~~~
Immortalin
It supports up to 20MB, I think the server is overloaded right now, working on
it

